# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Легко ли вас соблазнить?

## Irina

*Легко ли вас соблазнить и чем это можно сделать?*

----------


## Irina

Меня соблазнить трудно, но возможно. Можно сделать это предложив например итальянский обед. Тут я не смогу устоять даже если буду сидеть на диете.

----------


## BiZ111

> Меня соблазнить трудно, но возможно. Можно сделать это предложив например итальянский обед. Тут я не смогу устоять даже если буду сидеть на диете.


Может вам ещё говна со стразами на ложечке предложить?  Свежей выделки, с роскошным ля бути

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*,:e6aa8cada4e0cb60e8a  Если попроще - можно просто угостить очень хорошим кофе. Обязательно оценю.

----------


## Sadist

Нет не легко.Даже я сакал бы тяжело а вот мне наоборот(не знаю почему)но всегда как-то просто подойти и познакомиться и дальше.....там..

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*,:e6aa8cada4e0cb60e8a  Если попроще - можно просто угостить очень хорошим кофе. Обязательно оценю.


Вот с этого и надо было начинать, а не выкобеливаться, Фрося. Итальянский обед..Девушка Бонда бл* нашлась

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, а что тебя так возмущает?)) Итальянский обед ты даже не уезжая из Могилева можешь получить.

----------


## Sanych

Может и легко. Пробуйте, узнаем

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, так ты хоть скажи чем и как, а мы попробуем)))

----------


## Sanych

Да дело в том, что давненько ни кто и не пробовал то особо. А я может сразу и соблазнюсь без раздумий. Лишь бы было начало

----------


## Irina

Ого  Значит повода никому не даёшь, чтоб начали соблазнять?)))

----------


## Irina

Интересно, а красивыми словами можно соблазнить кого-нибудь?))

----------


## Sanych

А некому давать то особо. На работе одни мужчины, а дома жена

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, ты настоящий семьянин, раз только работа и дом. Чтоб соблазниться нужно где-то одному бывать)) А то в сети только виртуально можно соблазнить, а это не то - души нет в таких отношениях))

----------


## Sanych

> Интересно, а красивыми словами можно соблазнить кого-нибудь?))


Можно

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, включай аську - будем соблазнять

----------


## HARON

Мну соблазнить легко... Я вааще соблазнительный.

----------


## Irina

> Я вааще соблазнительный


И чем же ты такой соблазнительный, солнышко ты наше?))))

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*, а что тебя так возмущает?))


Что овчинка выделки не стоит

----------


## Irina

> Что овчинка выделки не стоит


Всё всегда чего-то стоит. Только вопрос в том, кто и что под этим понимает.

----------


## vova230

Соблазнить для чего? Цель соблазнения?

----------


## Irina

> Соблазнить для чего? Цель соблазнения?


Можешь советами для всех случаев поделиться))  Я например в первом ответе  написала чем меня можно соблазнить чтоб я диету забросила

----------


## vova230

Постороннему человеку меня соблазнить на что-либо трудно.
А вот друзьям очень легко. Я вообще легок на подъем.

----------


## PatR!oT

Ы я кремень ггг))))

----------

